# HELP! What causes facial drooping?



## Karen519

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

Try googling to see if there is info.
How soon is Molly's vet appt.
Here is what I found googling

http://www.google.com/search?source...+drooping+on+one+side-what+could+be+the+cause

About 1,250,000 results (0.42 seconds) Search ResultsDrooping Right Side of Face / Dogs / Pet Questions / Televets.com
Dec 24, 2007 ... Could he have had a stroke without me knowing about it?? Symptoms: Head Tilt, Eyes. One Response to “Drooping Right Side of Face”: ... get your dog checked by your vet to rule out infection and some of the other causes. ...
www.televets.com › Pet Questions › Dogs - Cached - SimilarMy black lab's bottom lip is drooping on her left side. She just ...
Feb 8, 2008 ... The most common cause of facial nerve paralysis in dogs is ... On rare occasions, the other side of the face may also drop at a later date. ... Any doctors or registered nurses out there, I could really use some help. ...
answers.yahoo.com › ... › Infectious Diseases - Cached - Similar
Left Side Paralysis, Facial drooping, slurred speech?‎ - Oct 2, 2008
Right side of her face is paralyzed?‎ - Jun 5, 2008
Terrified now - Left side of face has slight tinglng and numbness ...‎ - Apr 9, 2008
My dogs face is swollen on one side?‎ - Dec 4, 2007


----------



## Claire's Friend

It could be vestibular disease or maybe a focal seizure. Isn't she the one who has seizures? Any other symptoms? Is she eating?


----------



## Allan's Girl

I have to run I have an ultrasound I'll get on when i get back.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

My Bridge boy, Bear had something similar - but it was with his eye. It was called Horner's syndrome which is a form of bells palsy.
It could be something like that. 
I would definitely agree though with your assessment that a vet visit is warranted to rule out something more serious.
Good luck tomorrow and sorry I do not have a better suggestion for you. I hope it turns out ok.

Kim


----------



## Claire's Friend

I was thinking Bell's Palsy too


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> It could be vestibular disease or maybe a focal seizure. Isn't she the one who has seizures? Any other symptoms? Is she eating?


Yes, Molly was the one who had seizures, but she hasn't had any in several years. She's eating and drinking normally. I think that the lump on the inside of her lip might be from her not being able to close her mouth without biting her lip.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Could she have gotten bitten by something?


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> Could she have gotten bitten by something?


It's possible. She's a bug chaser and I just killed a great big hobo spider in my living room last night, plus the bees and wasps are out in abundance, but the bump on the inside of her lip doesn't really look like any bee sting I've ever seen her get. Just another reason why we're going to have it looked at tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's girl*

Allan's girl

Glad to hear you're having it looked at. You said she killed a spider?
Perhaps it bit her.


----------



## Pointgold

Allan's Girl said:


> Molly's face is drooping on one side. She cannot control her lip on that side at all. It has been like this for a couple of days now. She sees the vet tomorrow at 11:45. I am afraid she had a stroke or something. Has anyone else dealt with something like this. I am so scared!


 
My thought is Horner's Syndrome.


----------



## Pointgold

Claire's Friend said:


> It could be vestibular disease or maybe a focal seizure. Isn't she the one who has seizures? Any other symptoms? Is she eating?


 
A dog with Vestibular Syndrome as a rule exhibits nystagmus, head tilt, and moving in (wobbly) circles.


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't know anything about Horner's syndrome, but it sure doesn't look like Copper's case of Vestibular Syndrome he had last September. His head tilted and he walked like a drunk initially.

I do hope it is a good sign that based on her pictures, her eye and tongue do not seem to affected on that side. Is it just her lip?


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Allan's girl
> 
> Glad to hear you're having it looked at. You said she killed a spider?
> Perhaps it bit her.


She didn't kill the spider, I did. But the spiders have been out in abundance lately, it's possible she could have eaten one outside. 





coppers-mom said:


> I don't know anything about Horner's syndrome, but it sure doesn't look like Copper's case of Vestibular Syndrome he had last September. His head tilted and he walked like a drunk initially.
> 
> I do hope it is a good sign that based on her pictures, her eye and tongue do not seem to affected on that side. Is it just her lip?


Her eye is a tiny bit droopy but that could be normal. She's always had droopy eyes, even as a puppy. She follows my hand with her eyes and walks in a straight line. Her head isn't tilting.


----------



## paula bedard

I have no clue, just sending along a prayer that tomorrow's appt goes well and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I was going to say something similar happened to Me 2 years ago. My first thought was that I had a stroke but lucky for me it turned out to be Bell's Palsey. 
With the Bell's there was concern about keeping the eye from drying out since I didn't have the muscle control to blink or fully close the eye (especially at night). So I wore an eye patch at night and used eye drops during the day. No, I'm not recommending a patch for the dog... can't imagine how you would keep Molly from pawing at it and that might result in worse problems. 

Perhaps there is some parrallel ailment for dogs. 
Will be interested to know your vet's diagnosis.

Hope Molly is okay... will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519

*Keep us posted*

Oh, please keep us posted on what the vet says.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Pointgold said:


> My thought is Horner's Syndrome.


This is what I was thinking as well. I had a dog get Vestibular Syndrome and Horner's Sydrome at the same time. The facial drooping was the Horners part of it.


----------



## Tanyac

I was thinking Horners Syndrome too...

My Izzie was stung by a wasp earlier this Summer and her face drooped and swelled like that.

I hope the vet appointment can pinpoint what the problem might be...


----------



## Allan's Girl

UPDATE: Molly and I just returned form the vet. Molly has *unilateral facial nerve paresis/paralysis.* It is similar to but not the same as Bell's palsy in humans. It causes:

ipsilateral ear and lip drooping
excessive drooling
food falling from the mouth
inability to close eyelids
wide palpebral fissure
decreased or absent menace response and palpebral reflex (doesn't blink when you flick at that eye)

in molly's case, we think it was either idiopathic or due to face trauma {she may have hit her face trying to get away from the foster puppies) But it could be caused by a tumor severe ear infection, neoplasia, or hypothyroid. The vet does not think it is horner's syndrome because she doesn't have a head tilt and she still has the ability to make tears in that eye.

The vet believes she should return to normal in a few weeks. I am to check her menace response daily and I have ointment to put in her eye 3 times a day, since she can't blink.

So lets pray the vet is right and it is not something more serious. I should know if it is serious if she is not showing improvement in the next few weeks or if she gets worse.

Poor girl!


----------



## Karen519

*reply*

So glad to hear Molly's been at the vet.

I am praying for her recovery. Did he say if it could have been a wasp/bee sting?


----------



## Allan's Girl

The vet said the lump in molly's mouth was a callous from chewing her bone. Go figure. No stings - no bites.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Ok, a callous from chewing her bones; bet my Smooch has them too, then, as she chews bones all the time.

I will pray for Molly.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Ok, a callous from chewing her bones; bet my Smooch has them too, then, as she chews bones all the time.
> 
> I will pray for Molly.


Thank you for keeping Molly in your thoughts and prayers. I will post update if things change.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I have friends whose last Golden had Bells Palsy and would have bouts of droopy face.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers coming from our house.


----------



## amy22

Sending lots of prayers and hugs. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Here's a video I took of Molly a few minutes ago. If the video doesn't show up, wait a few minutes and try again (YouTube can be slow at uploading) or try the link instead.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*update*

Pictures of Molly's eye. She is sound asleep but her eye won't close due to the facial nerve paralysis.


----------



## LibertyME

poor dear :-( 
<fingers crossed> it passes soon...


----------



## Debles

Poor baby. My daughter had Bell's palsy when she was in high school and it went away in a few weeks. Praying that is the same with your dear girl.
Sending prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Molly

Praying for you sweetie!!


----------



## amy22

Oh that poor baby....Im so sorry, I hope that it goes away soon


----------



## C's Mom

Sending Molly healing thoughts. Please give her sweet sugar face a kiss from me.


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping Molly in my prayers, I pray it goes away very soon.


----------



## pwrstrk02

if it turns out it was a stroke ( i havnt read all the posts ), my last dog marvin (passed 08-21-10) had seizures. i "think" he had one while we were gone and koncked his head on the tile floor. thats besides the point. anyway he had a stroke and had a droopy face. he ate fine, chewed on bones on one side of his mouth, and got along just fine. i hope everything is fine though.


----------



## z&mom

Get well soon Molly... I hope you feel a lot better by tomorrow.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Ok, I am sitting here reading posts trying to keep my mind busy. Molly is on the couch with her head in my lap, being super clingy. I know she is asking me to help her, to fix it and make it all better, but there is nothing I can do for her. I feel like such a failure. I let her down. she seems so full of anxiety. I just keep petting her and telling her it'll be ok. The thing is I don't really know if it is going to be ok. I am feeling very pathetic and useless right now.


----------



## Claire's Friend

There were no meds the Vet thought would help? Maybe lightly rubbing the area would help the feeling return. Her poor eye, it looks so sad in the picture. I wonder if it should have a patch on it???


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> There were no meds the Vet thought would help? Maybe lightly rubbing the area would help the feeling return. Her poor eye, it looks so sad in the picture. I wonder if it should have a patch on it???


No meds. Just an eye ointment to keep her poor eye from drying out, since she cannot blink. It is some sort of inflammation of the 7th cranial nerve. It sounds to me like they really don't know to much about it.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Oh my goodness. I have been reading up on this. I am not happy with what I see. She may end up like this for the rest of her life!!!!

• Although most animals have idiopathic disease, middle ear disease should be ruled out. 
*• Affects are usually permanent*, but as muscle fibrosis develops, there is a natural "tuck up" which reduces asymmetry. Drooling usually stops within 2-4 weeks. 
• The other side can become affected. 

Animals with idiopathic disease may recover in three to six weeks, *but many animals never recover completely.* Most animals tolerate the disorder quite well, as long as the eye is appropriately managed.


----------



## Rob's GRs

If you were reading up on Horners Syndrome it can have some life long effects. My Lyndi recovered some, but not completely. The drooling stopped in a few weeks and the face tighten back up a bit but there was still some signs of it. However Lyndi really never had any problems with what did not recover and she could still play ball and enjoy life after a few months.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Rob's GRs said:


> If you were reading up on Horners Syndrome it can have some life long effects .


I specifically asked the vet if it was Honer's syndrome and she said that it was not Honer's. You can do a google search on facial nerve paralysis in dogs. It has some but not all of the symptoms of Horner's. As I am writing this I realize it sounds like I am mad. That is not the case and I really do appreciate your input .
Thank you for checking on us! 

Terra


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly Day 4*

Well, I am feeling pretty depressed at this point. I had to give away my foster puppies to new foster homes this morning. The puppies really stressed Molly out. I need to give her the best possible environment to recover in, however much recovering she is going to do anyway. I cried when I had to drop off the puppies. I have become so attached to them. 

Molly remains much the same. She does seem to be resting a bit better now that the puppies are gone. She is loosing saliva or food from her right side. She still has no head tilt, which is a good thing. She is still be super clingy though. I wish I could make it better for her.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry Molly is going through this. Sending healing thoughts for her quick recovery.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly Day 5*

There has been no change is status for poor Miss Molly. She does seem to be feeling more relaxed with the foster puppies gone. I called to check on the puppies today. They are doing great. They are still together for the time being, so they are not too stressed about the move. 

Molly is not real happy about all this. She wants to be next to me all the time, no matter where I am or what I am doing. I was trying to get the towels folded when she decided she needed to be right there, Literally.

Thank you for all your prayers and good thoughts. We really do appreciate them. You are all so wonderful.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Aww your poor girl. It does sound like an incredibly uncomfortable type of condition. Especially with her poor eye being so negatively affected. 
I really do hope it resolves itself. I was wondering if some kind of chiropractic or accupuncture would be worth investigating. I throw that out there, as it might provide some relief. I may be off base, but with the nerves being affected perhaps there is something that can be done?! 
I just feel so poorly for you, and can imagine your stress levels. If you're like me, you've probably googled this condition so much and tend to focus on the negative articles. Try to focus on the ones that say it resolves itself ... try to keep yourself positive (way easier said than done, I realize!). 

Give her lots of kisses from her forum friends and know we are all rooting for her! And you!!

All the best,
Kim


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

PS love the pictures of her on the towels, what a great golden personality she must have!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for you and Molly. I hope her symptoms improve quickly.

Although I have had my problems with Copper's acupuncture vet, the treatments really, really help him. I am a drafter with an AS in Civil Eng. Tech. and not someone to believe in black magic voodoo, but the results speak for themselves. It completely baffles me, but it would be worth seeing if Molly would improve from it.

Don't blame yourself or feel depressed by being helpless. We all have these episodes where we cannot help, but you have given and are giving Molly huge amounts of love and that is the most important thing of all.

I loooooooooooove her picture. Just absolutely adorable.


----------



## paula bedard

So sorry that Molly is still affected by this condition. If she has an inflammation of the cranial nerve, will they treat her with an anti-inflammatory? Poor girl...I'll be adding Molly to my GRF Prayer list. Sadly, it keeps getting longer.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Great picture of Molly laying on the towels. Dogs are just like kids want to be with their Moms at all times, especially when they aren't feeling up to par.
Praying she will improve in time.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry you and Molly have to endure this. Such a terrible thing when your pups aren't feeling well. I am glad the pups seem to be doing well, should put you at ease altittle. I think the acupuncturist would be a good idea!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo watched your video of Molly SO intently. Very strange since he was in the middle of some major zoomies when I started playing it. She's a beautiful girl - prayers from Michigan for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly day 9*

There has been no change in Molly's condition. Her face continues to sag and she still cannot blink or close her eye. Pretty much this sucks and I am sad about it.


----------



## janine

Sorry I missed this post....and so sorry she isn't feeling better. I pray that maybe just a little more time is needed before she starts to heal.


----------



## Chuck's Dad

Haven't been around for awhile but I saw this pop up just now.

My heart just sinks to hear what Molly and yourself are going though.
She is so fortunate to have a mother like you.
Give her big hugs and kisses from Chuck and me.
Hang in there and please know that you and your family will be in our prayers.
God bless.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that she hasnt improved. Will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## C's Mom

I was thinking about Molly yesterday (Cocasse was sleeping but one of his eyes wasn't closed completely). I'm sending her many hugs and lots of healing thoughts.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly day 10 - things are worse*

Well things seem to have gone from bad to worse. Molly is now exhibiting a head tilt and is doing some stumbling. So does this mean it is something different from just facial nerve paralysis? I will be contacting her vet tomorrow to report the new symptoms. 

This was a hard blow to take. I was looking for improvement and instead it seems she is getting worse.

If you have any ideas on what is happening to her, I would be so glad to hear them. Thank you all for your love and support for Molly during this time.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Molly isn't improving.

I'm hoping the head tilt and loss if balance is Vestibular Syndrome. copper got it as soon as he left the hospital for pancreatitis last year. It was very scary, but cleared up quickly (2 days).

The vet said it may have been triggered by the stress of being hospitalized for 5 days. they don't really know what causes it.

I hope Molly improves. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Pictures of Molly's head tilt*

The two pictures where Molly is sitting were taken at 2 different times in my living room. You can see the head tilt pretty well in both of them. If you have any idea why this is happening, Please contact me!


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry, I really have no advice or experience in this, but I wanted to say you are both in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

I think that if you have a vet college anywhere near you, I would ask for a referral to them to see if they can give you anymore information or find the cause. I know the head tilt was something that is new and was a sign of Bell's Palsy (I think that is what it is called) and one thing I read for people is that you should get tested for lymes, so maybe you should get her tested for it to see if that could be causing it. 

I did find this article that was interesting to be put on antibiotics Facial Nerve Paralysis - The Furry Critter Network


----------



## coppers-mom

What a darling girl she is.

The only experience I've had with a head tilt was vestibular syndrome and maybe an inner ear infection. The specialist said you couldn't tell if a dog has a deep inner ear infection without an MRI. Copper was put on a heavy dose of antibiotics and was better in a few days.

He does have some head tilt going on right now although no where near as severe as Molly. He is going to the ortho specialist tomorrow and I will ask about head tilt.:crossfing


----------



## maggie1951

I have only just seen the post even with a head tilt what a beautiful girl fingers and paws crossed for Molly.

My Sadie had horners but that only affected her eye's


----------



## amy22

I wold take her for a second opinion....she is gorgeous..I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## tippykayak

I'd get another opinion.

Is she still making tears? Horner's still sounds like a plausible diagnosis. Did the vet update her diagnosis after that new symptom was added?

The only other two things I know of that would fit the bill are a brain tumor or a stroke.


----------



## Tahnee GR

My girl with the meningiomas (non-cancerous brain tumors) had an eye and a slight lip droop on one side of her face. She did not have a facial tilt, and her movement was unaffected, at least early on. As the tumors grew, her movement was affected and eventually she had seizures as well

The only time I personally have seen the head tilt is with vestibular disease. One of the hallmarks of vestibular disease is the whirling of the eyes, due to the vertigo the dog is experiencing.

It is possible she has more than one thing going on. I agree with Tippy-I would get a second opinion. Scarlet's brain tumors were diagnosed at the UW vet school via an MRI.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Sorry I can't help you but my first golden retriever had "strokes" or so we thought. She was not a candidate for a car ride (YIKES!!!) and so my parents made the decision to watch her with each episode, and after ward she would be fine except we would notice a change. Once her eyesight was less, another her hearing, her last one she was paralyzed and never got up. We found a visiting vet to come to her. 

These went on for a few years. 

I don't know about Bells Palsy, Horner's does effect the face usually the eye, it is not a big deal, and it can improve. It did in my friends dog, we think Belle may have it she has seriously droopy eyes. Could be a spider bite too. 

If you did not get a satisfactory answer from your vet, get a second opinion. Sorry you have to worry about your old gold!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

This may sound silly but does she run into things? Our first Golden loved to play in the hallway. She'd turn suddenly and WHACK, the side of her face/head would hit the wall or door frame.

She developed nerve damage which caused he nose to pull off to the left. Could it be that she ran into something?

BTW, we quit playing with her in the hall because she just wouldn't check to see where the wall was before turning.


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's girl*

ALLAN'S GIRL

Just wanted you to know that I'm praying for Molly and several people here have some good thoughts as to what might be going on.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm sorry, I had hoped Molly was improving too. I hope you get some answers at the Vet's today. With the head tilt, it looks like an inner ear thing to me too.


----------



## Golden123

I hope you find out whats wrong with Molly. 

Have her checked for Lyme, if she hasn't been checked already.

Good luck!


----------



## Allan's Girl

From what I have been reading online and what people hear are saying, I am thinking it may be vestibular syndrome. Molly sees the vet at 3:30 today. I will bring up the subject while I am there. I'll update as soon as I can.

I can't express how comforting it is to have so many people providing insights and words of comfort. I am very blessed to have found this forum. Thank you all. You are all so very wonderful, supportive, and caring.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry you are going through this with your beautiful girl. Its heart breaking isn't it. It's very hard when you can't make them feel better. When Hunter was going through this, to help with the dizziness and to calm him down a bit we gave him gravol. It seemed to help.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

We will be praying for Molly and you today!


----------



## paula bedard

Hoping it is VS and easily fixed.


----------



## zeke11

Aw, those pics of Molly just break my heart. Poor baby. I hope you find out what is wrong soon and that it is nothing serious. We're thinking of you and praying.

Kris


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly day 11 - vet visit*

Hi Everybody,

Molly and I just returned from her vet appointment. The new signs Molly was exhibiting (head tilt, and loss of balance) are some of the symptoms of vestibular disease. She also had nystagmus, which is an abnormal movement of the eyes :eyecrazy:, also a sign of vestibular disease. These are all new and were not there the last time the vet saw Molly. It was not possible to make the diagnoses of vestibular disease without these new symptoms. 
We still are not sure if it is idiopathic or if it stem from an inner ear infection. The vet put her on antibiotics just in case it is her ear. She returns to the vet in 3 days for a check up. From what I understand most dogs recover although some are left with a permanent head tilt. There is a small chance it could be caused by a tumor but we are not even going to entertain that thought at this time. Thank you all for you love and support during this illness. Molly and I love you to pieces! :You_Rock_


----------



## C's Mom

Sending healing thoughts to Molly.

(Do you still have Chief? I just love his pic in your sig)


----------



## Allan's Girl

C's Mom said:


> Sending healing thoughts to Molly.
> 
> (Do you still have Chief? I just love his pic in your sig)


No Chief was adopted by some really great people. They send me email updates with pictures. He is in a great home now. I am so happy for him, but I miss him too.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Glad you are feeling better after your latest visit. We will hope it clears up and there are no tumors!!!!


----------



## C's Mom

So glad that Chief found a great new home and thank you for helping him.


----------



## janine

Just checking in on Molly...sounds like her vet appointment was a positive one. I hope the meds help and you have your girl back to herself soon. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jimla

Best wishes to Molly for a quick recovery from vestibular disease. If she is unstable on her feet, you could get a harness with a handle to help support her. Try feeding her by hand if she is too dizzy to eat.


----------



## BeauShel

Hopefully the antibiotics will help her and improve all of her symptoms. Give her a big hug and kiss from me. We will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## amy22

Just checking in to see how Molly is doing....hope shes doing better. My thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## Rob's GRs

If vestibular syndrome is now in play here as well there is a chance not all syptoms will last forever. When my Lyndi had it, along with Horners sydrome, she was lucky enough to never have the head tilt last. When it was all said and done she only had some facial issues from the Horners. Hopefully your Molly will recover from this as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Prayers continuing for Molly.
We love you and Molly to pieces, too!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Rob's GRs said:


> If vestibular syndrome is now in play here as well there is a chance not all syptoms will last forever. When my Lyndi had it, along with Horners sydrome, she was lucky enough to never have the head tilt last. When it was all said and done she only had some facial issues from the Horners. Hopefully your Molly will recover from this as well.



Thanks Rob. It is good to know there is some hope here :crossfing. I know this is not life threatening or anything, but she is my little girl and I want her to be happy and healthy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper recovered almost completely from VS. He retained a slight head tilt, but nothing much. I hope Miss Molly recovers as well.

They did not know with him if it was an inner ear infection or a reaction to the severe bout of pancreatitis/hospitalization that week.

FYI - I believe he was prescribed prednisone as well as a heavy dose of antibiotics. 

I hope Molly is already way on her way to great improvement.:crossfing


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly Day 13*

Well Molly continues to struggle with facial paralysis and vestibular syndrome. Her head tilt is more pronounced and she is having more balance problems. The vet just called to check on her and said not enough time has passed for her to start showing improvement yet. 

*My poor dog looks like Frankenstein and walks like a drunk*.:doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend

How is Molly doing now?


----------



## amy22

Just checking to see how Molly is doing


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

I am so sorry Molly is going through this and you, too.
Hopefully as the vet said, in time Molly will show improvement.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Allan's Girl said:


> Well Molly continues to struggle with facial paralysis and vestibular syndrome. Her head tilt is more pronounced and she is having more balance problems. The vet just called to check on her and said not enough time has passed for her to start showing improvement yet.
> 
> *My poor dog looks like Frankenstein and walks like a drunk*.:doh:


It took my Lyndi at least 4 weeks before the coordination started to return with her walking. The other syptoms took a bit longer. I think it could have been about 3 months before she was as about as good as she was going to get with her recovery.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for you and Molly, but I am very, very familiar with the frankenstein look and drunk walk and it is VERY upsetting. 

It does not sound like Copper had quite as bad a case as Molly since his eyes didn't do the odd moving, but he did recover and I think she has a good chance to recover as well. Did you ask the vet if prednisone would help her with this? Copper has had so many issues that I honestly cannot remember if it was for that or something else.:doh:

Poor Molly and poor you. It is so hard seeing them struggle and try to cope with something we cannot help. Give her a BIG kiss from me please.:smooch: Like Barb (Hotel4dogs) said, the geriatric roller coaster is sooooooo hard to ride.


----------



## Mitchie

Molly will be going back to the vet Monday at 2pm for a checkup. I've been sleeping downstairs with the dogs so mom (Allan'sGirl) can sleep in her own bed and get some sleep. We don't want Molly to go up the stairs because she seems to get disoriented and walk into walls or fall down - we don't want her to get hurt. 

Like I said, vet at 2pm on monday, we'll have an update (hopefully a good one) as soon as we get back!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> How is Molly doing now?


About the same. Like Mitchie said, we go back to the vet Monday at 2. I'll let you know what the outcome is.


----------



## paula bedard

Saying prayers for a good outcome for Molly.


----------



## Karen519

*Mitchie*

Mitchie

Thank you for sleeping downstairs to give Mom a break.
Please do update us after the vet tomorrow.
We are all praying for Molly.
Be sure to see Rob's GR's post-seems like it takes awhile.


----------



## Neeko13

We are thinking and praying for your sweet Molly at this time....hope you are able to see a change very soon......prayers and thoughts.....


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for Molly.


----------



## jimla

Wishing dear Molly a rapid recovery.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Thank everyone who has been praying for Molly and sending love and good wishes our way. Sometimes I get so discouraged with all of this. It is then that you friends have been able to lift my spirits. 

For those people who are wondering what the big deal is. After all, she is not dying is she?
The big deal is the constant worry! I have to be hyper vigilant to make sure she doesn't hurt herself. Like the other day when she fell off the landing and onto the slate floor below (this is only 3 steps up, but still.), or this morning when she bashed her head on the post at the end of my bed and knocked herself silly. I try to be super careful with her and limit what areas she has access to, but she still manages to get hurt. It is just so sad to watch her try to be normal.


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

I am so sorry for what Molly and you are going through. 
We will pray very hard for her appointment today.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending healing thoughts to Molly.


----------



## cubbysan

I can't imagine going through this, the constant state of worry, and the long healing process.

Hope things are improving. Hugs going your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Bumping up for Molly.


----------



## BeauShel

I am praying for Molly that the vet can do something to help her and find out what is wrong. My heart goes out to you to see her go thru this and not be able to help her. I know what that feels like with my Beau. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Just checking in on you and Molly.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Update on Molly*

Well, we just got home from the vet visit. She said she thought she could detect a minute change in Molly's eye. A very small, almost undetectable, movement of her eye lid. It could be there. I just have not seen enough to convince myself that she is really improving, but I am not trained in these things. 

At any rate we were sent home to watch and wait some more. I am to call and give daily reports on how she is doing. I hope the vet is right! I am ready for this to start showing some sign of improvement. I'll post updates as I can. Thank you all for being here for us. It means more than you know.

Terra


----------



## Karen2

Oh Terra, I take that as great news!
Miss Molly is on the mend.
There are so many saying prayers for her fast healing.
Give her a hug and kiss for Sierra and I!
Karen


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that the vet see some improvement. Praying that it continues. Sometimes when we are around them all the time we dont see some of the changes. Maybe you can take a video of her every couple of days to see if you see a change and to show the vet. Good luck. We are keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Wow, I can't believe I did not see this until now. I haven't been on the forum as much. I'm so sorry Molly is going through this and, of course, you as well.

I am sending you many many hugs, prayers and positive thoughts. I sincerely hope the tiny bit of improvement is the sign of good things around the corner and things get better very soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's girl*

ALLAN'S GIRL

Praying that there we be many more improvements for Molly VERY SOON!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Update on molly - day 18*

I am very pleased to report that I think we are finally seeing some improvement in Molly. When I got home form the dentist today, I noticed she looked better. Her head is less tilted. She is still having balance problems and her face is still paralyzed on one side, but I think she is starting to recover...FINALLY. I am so happy. Thank you for all your good thoughts and prayers, they are working. We still have a ways to go though.
I am attaching pictures just in case I am losing my mind and it is just wishful thinking. Let me know what you think, please.

The first two pictures are from before and the last four are from today


----------



## amy22

I think Molly looks better too!!! YAY!!!


----------



## jimla

So happy to hear that Molly is recovering. Her pictures definitely show less head tilt.


----------



## BeauShel

I can totally see a difference in the pictures. Her head is not leaning as much. And her eyes seem to have more of a spark to it. I am keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Neeko13

I too think I see an improvement.....still praying for her, Let's Go Molly, you can do it sweetie!!!: :wavey:


----------



## C's Mom

How is Molly doing? I hope she's doing much better.


----------



## BeauShel

How is Molly doing today?


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

How is Molly doing today?

Looking at the pictures I see an improvement, too, Molly's head is not as tilted!!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

sorry have not read all the posts but my daughters golden had dropey face and eye and it turned out to be lyme disease...hope all is better


----------



## C's Mom

Hoping Molly is getting better and better with each passing day.


----------



## paula bedard

Checking back to see how Molly is doing. I hope you're continuing to see improvement.


----------



## Chuck's Dad

Checking in.
The pictures look promising.
So good to hear.

Still praying for ya...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Just seeing this post, and I am so sorry you have been going through so much with sweet Molly. Looking at the pictures, she certainly has shown, I think...a big improvement! Her head is not nearly as tilted, and she just looks so much brighter, like she is feeling so much better. I will be sending such positive thoughts, and praying, that she just keeps improving!!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Just checking in to see how Molly is doing and praying!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in to see how Molly is doing and praying!


Well it has been a month and Molly is still taking antibiotics. Her face is still paralyzed on the right side. So, we have not seen anymore improvement since the last update. It's very disheartening.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I'm so sorry Terra. I haven't been on the board that much, and have just read through this post. I was hoping I would see a better update from you. What did the vet have to say?

I am sending you and Molly many many hugs. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Sienna's Mom said:


> What did the vet have to say?
> .


We saw the vet on the 20th. She gave us more antibiotics and eye ointment. We have no further appointments scheduled. I am to keep the vet updated as to any changes in Molly via telephone. Molly is still getting ointment in her eye 4 times a day. She still can't blink or close her eye.

I am starting to make my peace with the thought that this may be as good as it gets. At least she isn't all dizzy, tilted, and running into walls anymore.


----------



## C's Mom

Allan's Girl said:


> At least she isn't all dizzy, tilted, and running into walls anymore.


Thank God for this at least. Keeping my fingers crossed for Molly.


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's gril*

ALLAN'S GIRL

Just checking in.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly is about the same. Thanks for checking on us. She is happy and playful but her face is still not normal.


----------

